# Do You Like Eating Cheese?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I love eating cheese but not all types of cheese. My favorites are brie, parmigiano-reggiano, parmesean, mozzarella, cheddar.

What about you?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm a fan but the parsimonious side to my nature balks at splashing out for what is all too often priced as a luxury item at certain outlets. I find there are enough quality cheeses at reasonable prices at my local supermarkets which is preferable to unnecessarily forking out a small fortune at farm shops, 'continental' market stalls or top-end delicatessens, however good their wares.

Cheese is one of our culinary strengths, despite the infamously lacklustre reputation of UK cuisine in general throughout the gastronomic world.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I would like cheese better if I knew how to combine it with coffee. Once in Starbucks, a manager gathered everyone together and showed how each type of coffee they sold matched various cheeses they sold. Unfortunately, I forgot what he said, so I went back to what W.H. Auden said, "another long day of servitude to wilful authority and blind accident."


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I especially like smoked cheeses--mozzarella, Gouda, etc. Also very sharp cheddar. Cheese with apples or oranges: great contrasts in flavor. Actually, hard to think of a cheese I don't like.


----------



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

I enjoy occasional cheeses, particularly parmesan sprinkled on my pasta. 

I have tried some of the non-diary, vegan 'cheeses,' but unfortunately they still have quite a way to go to catch up with the real thing, at least with regard to flavor. I think that the progress has been much better so far on the vegan meat substitutes.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Ahhh... I love cheese! I'm a particularly fond of Dutch cheese - I adore old Gouda that has salt crystals. I also really like Beemster and Graskaas. Because good Dutch cheese happens to be quite expensive here, we usually eat it on special occasions and not very often.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Being allergic to the stuff I voted hate


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

I enjoyed cheese, and then lived in France for seven years. Oh, my goodness! Now I love it. Simple cheeses, beautifully made. Cabecou, Livarot, Vacherin, Munster, Brie de Meaux, Reblochon, Epoisses, Ossau-Iraty..... Roquefort is about the only one that leaves me cold.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Ps. Still can't beat an English hard cheese or Stilton though.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Of course I like cheese. I just ate to small pieces which were left over after grating cheese for two home made pizzas: a small chunk of parmesan and a small chunk of asiago. I also like Swiss and pepper jack, along with just about all of the harder type cheeses. I can't handle brie and the softer cheeses, it being a texture thing for me.

Remember this short commercial:


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Gruyere and Appenzeller.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Strange Magic said:


> Actually, hard to think of a cheese I don't like.


I like most hard cheeses I have tried, particularly the smoked ones, with a side of Granny Smith apple.

Some of the soft cheeses... eh, not so much. Reminded me too much of various bodily fluids.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden (Jul 15, 2020)

neofite said:


> I enjoy occasional cheeses, particularly parmesan sprinkled on my pasta.
> 
> I have tried some of the non-diary, vegan 'cheeses,' but unfortunately they still have quite a way to go to catch up with the real thing, at least with regard to flavor. I think that the progress has been much better so far on the vegan meat substitutes.


Yes, they're terrible. And _très cher_. Astonishing to me that Vegans can eat and enjoy the Vegan cheeses, so many do. I was a committed Vegan for slightly over two months and found it to be an expensive undertaking, missed cheese desperately (though easily gave up eggs and milk), and was not completely philosophically convinced re: avoidance of honey. Went back to being a Lacto-Ovo Vegomatic.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

NoCoPilot said:


> I like most hard cheeses I have tried, particularly the smoked ones, with a side of Granny Smith apple.
> 
> Some of the soft cheeses... eh, not so much. Reminded me too much of various bodily fluids.


Actually my wife and I are like the Jack Spratt and his wife when it comes to cheese--her enthusiasm for runny cheeses exceeds mine, and so between us we split the cheese universe. No, upon further reflection, she likes more cheeses than I do, hard or soft.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Secret recipe: try cheese with some honey. Gold.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I get enough cheese in my music listening.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

yes, quite a lot, almost all kinds, but especially the moldy ones like Camembert and Roquefort and the special Czech cheese Olomoucké tvarůžky which is very smelly, a the Slovak sheep cheeses called Parenica and Korbáčik. When I get the chance, I buy cheese from private farms - cow cheese, goat cheese, sheep cheese. Good cheese is unfortunatelly pretty expensive.


----------



## Ad Astra (Aug 10, 2020)

elgars ghost said:


> I'm a fan but the parsimonious side to my nature balks at splashing out for what is all too often priced as a luxury item at certain outlets. I find there are enough quality cheeses at reasonable prices at my local supermarkets which is preferable to unnecessarily forking out a small fortune at farm shops, 'continental' market stalls or top-end delicatessens, however good their wares.
> 
> Cheese is one of our culinary strengths, despite the infamously lacklustre reputation of UK cuisine in general throughout the gastronomic world.


As a filthy continental living in the UK (for now) I've often remarked how good the cheese is here. Why isn't it utilised properly? We live in Scotland currently but have lived in England to. I'd say Scottish milk is better snd makes a more mild cheese, where as the English cheese has more flavour in my experience.

I still prefer Dutch and French cheeses to English but would tie English with Swiss. I think the Swiss have the best milk for sure so it is saying something that I rate English cheese so highly.

Edam, Gouda, Boerenkaas, Maasdam and Leyden are probably the best known Dutch cheese but lets not forget Nagelkaas as I am part Frisian. I think most Americans and British would like Limburger a soft cheese with a lovely smell.

Brie of course is fantastic so much so Americans name their children after it, they must really love it huh? Camembert, Roquefort, Bleu d'Auvergne, Gaperon and Munster are the stand out cheeses from France in my opinion.

British cheese now here we go...

The buggiest surprise for me is Cornish Blue. A good Cornish Blue cheese can rival French and Swiss blue cheese. Dovedale blue is nice bought at a farmers market is best.

I feel Cheddar has had the cheese from the can treatment in most of Britain cheap mass produced, low quality stuff. For only a few pounds (£) more you can get an incredible Cheddar cheese that is extremely versatile and it is probably my Fiancé's Children's favourite. I will quarter some baguettes and top with cheese and tomatoes for a quick "pizza lunch".

Stilton cheese is probably my favourite English cheese, crumbly, salty goodness. Real Scottish cheese is hard to find in the supermarket unless it's local variants of English cheese. However I recommend Ailsa Craig it's light and fluffy with a pleasant smell and great taste. I believe it is a goat's cheese which I like more than cow's cheese if I can get it.

Ireland has fantastic cheese, if you can make it to Cork in Ireland you may not want to go home. They have a Irish version of your favourite cheese I guarantee. I don't know how to pronounce it but I had the ewe's cheese there I've ever tasted.

In my defence I am very tall for a woman and have always been slim. I struggle to keep my weight up and I find cheese is the only thing that helps me maintain a healthy weight. This is why I eat a lot of cheese I don't have an obsession (well maybe a little). :lol:


----------



## Ad Astra (Aug 10, 2020)

annaw said:


> Ahhh... I love cheese! I'm a particularly fond of Dutch cheese - I adore old Gouda that has salt crystals. I also really like Beemster and Graskaas. Because good Dutch cheese happens to be quite expensive here, we usually eat it on special occasions and not very often.


Smart man when we are allowed to go home I will send you some of our cheese. :tiphat:


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

I love, love, love cheese! But other than grated parmesan, which I use on macaroni*, I don't keep any in the house...my method for weight control! If I were to have a brick of my favorite cheese (which is Manchego) in the house, it would be gone in no time.

*Regarding the use of the word "macaroni" as opposed to "pasta". I am a 68-year old Italian-American and growing up (in Connecticut) no one in my family (including parents, siblings, grandparents, aunts, uncles, cousins) ever used the word "pasta"...it was always "macaroni" as in "We're having macaroni this Sunday". And dinner on Sundays was always in the afternoon...just like on "The Sopranos". 

Here is comedian Pat Cooper (real name Pasquale Caputo) talking about the word "pasta"...he gets into the issue at the 7 seconds mark:






And, of course, I like a nice, sharp provolone!

And my favorite pizza: triple bacon (not Canadian) and triple cheese.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

No one has mentioned one of the great cheezes, carefully made and aged in faraway lands:


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

I love most kinds of cheeses, but am partial to those of the melting variety, typically found in things like fondue or Raclette (very fond of Swiss varieties - e.g. Gruyere, Appenzell, Emmental). There are very few I won't at least try. I love a good goat cheese, like Feta. But it really is hard to beat a good sharp Cheddar.

I did a tour through Europe several years back, and sampled the cheeses of most countries I visited. The Dutch cheeses are good - particularly when well aged. One of the odder ones was what I tried in Hungary, turo rudi - almost like our cottage cheese, but they pack it in bars and dip it in chocolate. Surprisingly good. But some of the drier, sharp Italian cheeses are very good - Asiago, Parmesan. Or even a good fresh mozarella.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Haydn70 said:


> I love, love, love cheese! But other than grated parmesan, which I use on macaroni*, I don't keep any in the house...my method for weight control! If I were to have a brick of my favorite cheese (which is Manchego) in the house, it would be gone in no time.
> 
> *Regarding the use of the word "macaroni" as opposed to "pasta". I am a 68-year old Italian-American and growing up (in Connecticut) no one in my family (including parents, siblings, grandparents, aunts, uncles, cousins) ever used the word "pasta"...it was always "macaroni" as in "We're having macaroni this Sunday". And dinner on Sundays was always in the afternoon...just like on "The Sopranos".
> 
> ...


The video was very funny!

I never knew about the usage of the word "pasta" versus "macaroni". It doesn't surprise me though, just like pineapple on pizza! I assume you don't like pineapple on pizza either (I don't like it much, sweet fruit on savory).


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I have a love-hate relationship with cheese.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

adriesba said:


> I have a love-hate relationship with cheese.


Can you elaborate please?


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Chilham said:


> I enjoyed cheese, and then lived in France for seven years. Oh, my goodness! Now I love it. Simple cheeses, beautifully made. Cabecou, Livarot, Vacherin, Munster, Brie de Meaux, Reblochon, Epoisses, Ossau-Iraty..... * Roquefort is about the only one that leaves me cold.*


Obviously on a health kick Chilham - cutting down on salt!


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

ArtMusic said:


> Can you elaborate please?


Sometimes I really like cheese, like queso with nachos or on a burrito, etc. I also like to pile shredded parmesan cheese onto minestrone soup. But I don't like eating plain solid cheese by itself, and I don't like extra cheese on pizza. Some cheeses also smell really bad. So I'm not really sure what to put in the poll.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Now have a sudden urge for some Cornish Yarg - complete with its stinging nettle rind.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I hate goat's cheese, which seems always to be served if you say you don't want a meat course. 

But I love cow's cheese - I have cheddar on oatcakes every day for lunch, and gorgeous stilton on special occasions. 
Brie, boursin, red Leicester, smoked cheese and cottage cheese are all lovely too. 

Hurray for cheese!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to love goat cheese, but we found out the hard way that my wife is extremely allergic to it (She passes out completely after a few minutes), so I learned to live without.

I like all kind of regular (cow) cheeses, whether from the Netherlands, UK, Italy or France. From straight taste (Dutch) to more complex like roquefort or gorgonzola.

Unfortunately I have a continuous struggle with my weight, so I can only indulge in cheese once in a while.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

One person voted that they've NEVER HAD CHEESE.

THAT seems almost impossible.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Cheese is my weakness ... and my downfall. 

Longhorn Cheddar is favorite ... 

I know it's bad for my cholesterol levels, kidneys, and everything else that sorts things after they are digested (eeewwwweww) but it sure fulfills the hunger pangs. 

Not into gourmet cheeses ...


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I love cheese.
A good mature cheddar
A really old, ripe Gouda
A thoroughly goaty goat.
Garsdale blue on a digestive biscuit.....

I'll stop now. Drooling all the way to the fridge.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm as patriotic as any other American. I like American composers such as Charles Ives and Aaron Copland; American movies; and America's natural beauty from quaint New England to the tropical Hawaiian Islands. 

But I detest American cheese. It's too milky and it taste like nothing; and I don't what you'd even call that stuff where each slice comes in it's own individual plastic wrap. I'll take Swiss or Provolone.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Coach G said:


> I'm as patriotic as any other American. I like American composers such as Charles Ives and Aaron Copland; American movies; and America's natural beauty from quaint New England to the tropical Hawaiian Islands.
> 
> But I detest American cheese. It's too milky and it taste like nothing; and I don't what you'd even call that stuff where each slice comes in it's own individual plastic wrap. I'll take Swiss or Provolone.


It is true that the standard American cheeses are bland at best, at least the common ones you can buy in supermarkets. But I am sure there are also some good cheeses such as Rogue River Blue

For the first time ever, a US cheese is named best in the world
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/world-champion-cheese-2019-rogue-river-blue-trnd/index.html


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

pianozach said:


> One person voted that they've NEVER HAD CHEESE.
> 
> THAT seems almost impossible.


Maybe they are Asian. Cheese hardly exists east of India and most of the population lacks the genetic adaptation to digest lactose


----------



## WNvXXT (Nov 22, 2020)

Just made a couple of cheeseburger pies. < Makes two 9" pies.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

pianozach said:


> One person voted that they've NEVER HAD CHEESE.
> 
> THAT seems almost impossible.


Vegan? Lactose intolerant?


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Cheese is my dietary nemesis!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Anyone who read my introductory post here, years ago, will know that cheese butties are my love. Make the cheese super strong (preferably blue these days) and add Piccalilli and that is my heaven. Finish my lunch off with a Fry's chocolate cream and there's no better snack munchies.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Roquefort blue cheese from France. Amazing.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Phil loves classical said:


> Roquefort blue cheese from France. Amazing.
> 
> View attachment 150708


If you can find it, Papillon knocks Société into a cocked hat.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I eat cheese almost every day with appples. I usually eat smoked mozzarella.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I had a German beer cheese today (Bayerischer Bierkäse)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weisslacker


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Ad Astra said:


> As a filthy continental living in the UK (for now) I've often remarked how good the cheese is here. Why isn't it utilised properly? We live in Scotland currently but have lived in England to. I'd say Scottish milk is better snd makes a more mild cheese, where as the English cheese has more flavour in my experience.
> 
> I still prefer Dutch and French cheeses to English but would tie English with Swiss. I think the Swiss have the best milk for sure so it is saying something that I rate English cheese so highly.
> 
> ...


Could we please get someone on here that actually knows something about cheese!!?

V

PS: Had to laugh at this line: _"Brie of course is fantastic so much so Americans name their children after it"_


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

pianozach said:


> One person voted that they've NEVER HAD CHEESE.
> 
> THAT seems almost impossible.


Yes, I saw that too. I want to hear from that person. SHOW YOURSELF!!!!!

V


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I just had a piece of Cheshire cheese. God I love cheese. Mmmmm.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Merl said:


> Anyone who read my introductory post here, years ago, will know that cheese butties are my love. Make the cheese super strong (preferably blue these days) and add Piccalilli and that is my heaven. Finish my lunch off with a Fry's chocolate cream and there's no better snack munchies.


I use to like Fry's Five Centre. Pity the company isn't still around - they were shafted by those b******s from both Cadbury's and Kraft.


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

elgars ghost said:


> I'm a fan but the parsimonious side to my nature balks at splashing out for what is all too often priced as a luxury item at certain outlets. I find there are enough quality cheeses at reasonable prices at my local supermarkets which is preferable to unnecessarily forking out a small fortune at farm shops, 'continental' market stalls or top-end delicatessens, however good their wares.
> 
> Cheese is one of our culinary strengths, despite the infamously lacklustre reputation of UK cuisine in general throughout the gastronomic world.


I am English, but used to work for a French company. On a training course (in a chateau they owned in Margaux!!), I advanced the view that one thing I would defend about England and food/drink was our cheeses. I meant it, and still think that position has merit.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Eclectic Al said:


> I am English, but used to work for a French company. On a training course (in a chateau they owned in Margaux!!), I advanced the view that one thing I would defend about England and food/drink was our cheeses. I meant it, and still think that position has merit.


Good for you, and I agree. Were they familiar with any of ours? If so, what did they think?


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't think they had a clue. My memory might be a bit hazy though, as they make quite good wine down there, and served it up quite profligately. 
At one point we stood on the roof and a (fairly senior) guy was pointing in various directions: there is Pauillac, Sauternes over there, etc. I asked "Which direction is Rioja?". I think my career was finished at that point.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Eclectic Al said:


> I don't think they had a clue. At one point we stood on the roof and a (fairly senior) guy was pointing in various directions: there is Pauillac, Sauternes over there, etc. I asked "Which direction is Rioja?". I think my career was finished at that point.


:lol: ***************


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

just having some spicy Akkawi cheese
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akkawi


----------

